# Amazon Kindle Books



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I started to use Amazon Mexico a bit more frequently and happen to stumble onto the digital book section and notice they are selling kindle books in English. They also seem to be cheaper (at least the ones I was interested in). I have my kindle that I brought from the U.S. where I own maybe a dozen books. I haven't bought any new books recently as I get paid in local currency and the exchange rate has not been favorable. So my question is if anyone has tried using their kindle for both their U.S. and Mexican account? Or what was your overall experience trying to switch between both accounts?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We only have one Amazon (US) account. We use the Kindle Unlimited feature - I believe it is $9.99USD/month. There is enough content to keep the two of us entertained.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Gatos said:


> We only have one Amazon (US) account. We use the Kindle Unlimited feature - I believe it is $9.99USD/month. There is enough content to keep the two of us entertained.


I misspoke - we have Amazon MEX account - but I can't remember ever buying anything.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

NCas said:


> So my question is if anyone has tried using their kindle for both their U.S. and Mexican account? Or what was your overall experience trying to switch between both accounts?


Your Amazon account works in all and any Amazon areas. Mexico, USA or any other. Problems arise in buying in the local currency with a debit/credit card in another currency. You might lose on the conversion.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm having some similar issues with Amazon as a US citizen resident in Canada. My US Amazon account is tied to a US credit card with a US mailing address. I download Kindle books to my Kindle device using that account. I've read on other forums that to use a different Amazon/Kindle account, I'd need to log out of my Kindle device and log back in with my Canadian Amazon account. Too much work! My workaround has been to download the Kindle app to my tablet (iPad Mini) and download Canadian content to that device.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Lawgrrl said:


> I'd need to log out of my Kindle device and log back in with my Canadian Amazon account. Too much work! My workaround has been to download the Kindle app to my tablet (iPad Mini) and download Canadian content to that device.


Interesting sound like switching back and forth sounds like worth the try. I just have to finish up my current book and I'll give it a go. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------

